# Need the names to these wheels.... thanks



## vdub12jetta (Sep 16, 2005)

*What are these wheels?*








*and*



















_Modified by vdub12jetta at 1:48 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Need the names to these wheels.... thanks (vdub12jetta)*

Thats Rouge Status and they are BMW CSL wheels


----------



## drunkmanhere18 (Oct 5, 2004)

the first ones look like asa ar1 which i just got myself but in sliver finish. u got me on the second one.


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_the first ones look like asa ar1 which i just got myself but in sliver finish. u got me on the second one.


er.................... hello Mcfly?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_the first ones look like asa ar1 which i just got myself but in sliver finish. 

god i hope youre joking......


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_the first ones look like asa ar1 which i just got myself but in sliver finish. u got me on the second one.


----------



## JonTIV (Jan 14, 2008)

First ones are definitely BMW wheels.


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ohiodub_99.5)*

im not sure of the name on the second set but i recognize the car and those wheels are supposedly like one of one or one of two in the us. if im not mistaken


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

first ones are M-thrizzle wheels
and the second are RH somethings? could be wrong


----------



## 1dUB (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (blumpkin88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blumpkin88* »_and the second are RH somethings? could be wrong

yep. RH ZD's, troyboy96's car


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_the first ones look like asa ar1 which i just got myself but in sliver finish. u got me on the second one.

fail.


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_the first ones look like asa ar1 which i just got myself but in sliver finish. u got me on the second one.

You are so far off on so many levels.


----------



## Midnight 1 8T (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Midnight 1 8T)*

first one are m3 csl wheels. which i was going to get.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

yep m3 cls's and rh zd's


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_yep m3 cls's and rh zd's
 we have a winner here. The RH's are fairly rare but they'd look way better on a car that isn't beat as hell















to troy.


----------



## 1hotgolf (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

Arent the CSl wheels reps from like alloysrus.com or something like that? And to the tard who thought they were AR1's its sad that you dont know what your wheels look like, that you just bought.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_the first ones look like asa ar1 which i just got myself but in sliver finish.

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllyyy?


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Need the names to these wheels.... thanks (vdub12jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub12jetta* »_*What are these wheels?*










You know what?!? I think if you face away from your computer, do a handstand and squint really hard the ASA wheels look exactly like M3 CSL wheels.


----------



## vdub12jetta (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks to all replies...


----------



## drunkmanhere18 (Oct 5, 2004)

excuse me i dont stare at rims all day, cant blame me for typing my opinion, and actually yes looking from the side they do look similar.
also the ar1's arent bad at all looking my car.


_Modified by drunkmanhere18 at 12:12 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_excuse me i dont stare at rims all day, cant blame me for typing my opinion, and actually yes looking from the side they do look similar.
also the ar1's arent bad at all looking my car.

_Modified by drunkmanhere18 at 12:12 PM 10-11-2008_

Umm no. They are very different wheels. Even from the side they don't look anything alike. So if I showed you another wheel that is round and has spokes you would think they are the same?


----------



## drunkmanhere18 (Oct 5, 2004)

ok well still the way the spokes r curved it looked close. obviously they arent , um no i wouldnt just say they r the same if u showed me another rim.


----------



## DUBtech08 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*

gay


----------



## drunkmanhere18 (Oct 5, 2004)

really. funny how you can base that on not knowing me. any ways


----------



## 1hotgolf (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_really. funny how you can base that on not knowing me. any ways 
So which part of the wheels not saying ASA and not having a lip made you think they looked the same? Because they dont...at all.


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_really. funny how you can base that on not knowing me. any ways 

ahahahaha. OMG, you took his "gay" comment literal? How do you even know it was directed at you? 
The spokes look the same in that they are thin split spokes. Umm ya, I can show you a hundred other wheels with similar spoke designs. Sorry, but nothing you say is going to make the AR1s look anything like the CSL wheels.


----------



## vdub12jetta (Sep 16, 2005)

hahahahahhahahaha.... damn look what I've started


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pic of rh's


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

The first set are BMW CSL copies from Velocity Motoring. I spoke to him personally on these. Tenzo R makes a copy to but I don't think I trust that company too much.


----------



## drunkmanhere18 (Oct 5, 2004)

again i will say in the first pic the way the spokes are curved they looked very similar to me. also why else would one word be typed in after my comment. although bluebora u agreeded with me that they look similar as well as many others do which i do agree. 
anyways how long is the arguement going to continue???


----------



## vdub12jetta (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Taylor* »_pic of rh's









Would you mind sharing the specs please...


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i already searched his 12 page thread for a pic for you, use his username posted above and do your own legwork ya digg


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunkmanhere18* »_again i will say in the first pic the way the spokes are curved they looked very similar to me. also why else would one word be typed in after my comment. although bluebora u agreeded with me that they look similar as well as many others do which i do agree. 
anyways how long is the arguement going to continue???

I never agreed with you. I said they had thin split spokes. A lot of wheels have the same design but I don't think they are the same wheel. There are way to many _obvious_ differences that separate them. I'll stop now.
For wheel specs, contact troyboy96 via IM


_Modified by bluebora20v at 2:48 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## drunkmanhere18 (Oct 5, 2004)

yes looking more now. there are more differences. i misread thought u were agreeing with me on how the spokes curved similar.
anyways


----------



## jmj5150 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: (drunkmanhere18)*

MK4 sucks ass period


----------

